# 10wt and 12wt TFO



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

TFO 12wt TICRX
9ft 4 piece 
Blank color is blue

very good condition, cork is good. over all condition is like new/gently used. Comes with rod sock

Asking $150 shipped to your door in the lower 48





TFO 10wt TICR
9ft 4 piece
Blank color is black

good condition, cork is gently used with rod sock.

Asking $150 shipped to your door in the lower 48


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Both Rods SOLD


----------

